# Poor memory on training



## Kaci (Feb 18, 2018)

New here...and new mom and dad to our almost 14 week old cockapoo pup. We have successfully housetrained 3 furry family members before. We just said goodbye last month to our beloved 12 year old cocker spaniel. So it's been a long time since we've been through the training thing. Our Kaci fully understands going outside. She gets lots of praise and a treat unique to when she pottys. We have her on a schedule, watch her for "signs" and she is crate trained. I work from home so she is in and out of her crate during the day to play a little and go out. Evenings we try to let her play in the living room with us and have some freedom. I hate the idea of her being crated too much. My memory must be poor because I don't recall my previous dog having so many accidents inside! Kaci just doesn't seem to know going inside is a bad thing. How do we teach her that going inside is bad? She seems to think going either inside or out is allowed. I don't remember what we did differently before but I'm at wits end!


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Hey  Unfortunately it's just a case of time, patience and consistency. It sounds like you're doing wonderfully & it's just a case of keeping it up! 
When she has an accident inside, are you cleaning it up with an enzymatic cleaner? If not, this is 100% worth picking up, all pet stores will sell them, they're specifically for removing pet odour & stains. If not cleaned up properly with one of these, they can still smell where they pee'd last & will continue to associate that area with toiletting. 

Our Dexter is 5 months now, and his toilet training is going fab, but he's still having the occasional accident inside but it's ALWAYS where our concentration lapses and we forget to let him out! (We have an older dog too who's used to just waiting). 
Just keep it up! You'll see results soon but it certainly does take time x


----------

